# Help me find out



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

Memphis2010 said:


> What I want to know is if the union is doing well and if jobs are good in that area. Is there anywhere I can obtain this information?


 Call the referral office and ask how many guys on the list.


> I have my orientation on the 20th. How soon do you think I can start working?


 That depends both on how the local does things and how many apprentices are on the list before you.


> Or can you point me in the right direction to find this out?


 Call the hall.


> also where can I find the journeyman's rate in my area?


 Instead of calling the hall, stop by and ask these questions and on your way out ask for a copy of the rate sheet, bylaws, tool list, etc.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Memphis2010 said:


> More info. about my union? It's Local 474 in Memphis! I just got accepted pending some forms I need to turn in next week!
> 
> What I want to know is if the union is doing well and if jobs are good in that area. Is there anywhere I can obtain this information?
> 
> ...


Try this plug in your local for the info.
http://www.ibew.org/IBEW/directory/index.asp


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dude, chill out. You have orientation soon, right? All your questions will be answered then and if not, ask. 

Generally speaking, the JATC usually won't accept new apprentices if there's high enough unemployment that a large amount of apprentices are out of work. 

So you should be put out to work soon. (I'm only making an educated guess)
You'll start at a percentage of the JW rate. As you pass school and reach your hours the raises will come.

Now take a deep breath and relax. Make sure you can pass the drug test and if your fat start loosing weight. Nothing worse then a fat green apprentice.

keep your nose clean, show up on time everyday and pay attention.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Generally speaking, the JATC usually won't accept new apprentices if there's high enough unemployment that a large amount of apprentices are out of work.


The IO influences how many new apprentices we take in. For the first time in history we have over 100 apprentices on the bench, it is up to a 6 month wait for 5th years. Yet we are still forced to take new apprentices in.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Interlock said:


> The IO influences how many new apprentices we take in. For the first time in history we have over 100 apprentices on the bench, it is up to a 6 month wait for 5th years. Yet we are still forced to take new apprentices in.



What local??


----------

